# Babies born at 32-33 weeks?



## Serene123

I hope it's OK to ask this...

What are babies like when they're born at 32-33 weeks? Small ones?

My older sister had her babies early but they were all quite big.

Someone I know is facing having their baby at 32-33 weeks. Estimated around 3lb.

Worried for her :( Baby will quite possibly need a blood transfusion too.


----------



## AP

:hugs: i have no experience of that gestation but the transfusions are really simple and the LO is generally brighter afterwards? Alex constantly was too tired to feed but a transfusion was like new batteries again ;)


----------



## lalos 30

my son was born at 33 weeks and he weighed 5lb1oz


----------



## Serene123

I'm so worried! I've never experienced anyone going through anything like this and this person is very close to me. I'm going to be her birth partner but now I'm pretty sure babies dad is going to be there and I'll be outside waiting for news. I really hope there's a big chance baby will be OK :(


Scan estimates baby is around 3lb, she's 32 weeks on Monday x


----------



## lalos 30

when my son was born at 33 weeks he went straight to scbu just to aid his breathing i think if i remember rightly he was there for nearly 3 weeks hope this helps x


----------



## Mumof42009

I've had two babies born at 32wks and they needed help with breathing, feeding. It's scary seeing them at first and very emontional have they showed your friend around nicu? Xx


----------



## Cloberella

My baby was born 32+3, to be honest he looked like a normal baby really, just very small. It can be distressing seeing them having to have breathing equipment, but at that gestation they don't usually need it for very long I think, but I don't know why your friends baby needs the transfusion. I can send you some pictures of my son via pm (I think you can do that anyway) if you want, you'll see how quickly he improved.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

my scan the day before Ellie was born estimated she was a little under 3lbs and she was delivered the next morning weighing good 4lbs 3oz at 33 weeks but did drop the 3lb 1oz after having a really bad 1st week I have attached 2 pics of Ellie at her lowest weight on day 8


----------



## rockabillymom

my daugher was born at 36 weeks and only 4 lbs/ I dont have any knowledge of the blood transfusion part but having a small baby you just have to be a bit more careful with them. My little girl 2 monthes later has already doubled her birth weight plus a pound. So they grow fast


----------



## Bumblebee20

Serene123 said:


> I hope it's OK to ask this...
> 
> What are babies like when they're born at 32-33 weeks? Small ones?
> 
> My older sister had her babies early but they were all quite big.
> 
> Someone I know is facing having their baby at 32-33 weeks. Estimated around 3lb.
> 
> Worried for her :( Baby will quite possibly need a blood transfusion too.

My son was born at 33weeks and weighed 4.8oz and he was 30cm and was really small and skinny. 
Every child is different.


----------



## heyyady

My girls were born at 32+3 - they weighed in at 4 lbs and 4 lbs 8oz- they did need cpap help for a few days a O2 for a couple days past that- they were fed through an IV for the first few days- and are still receiving at least 50% of their feeds through an NG tube in their nose- they will be 3 weeks old tomorrow, and we're looking at about one more week of NICU before they can come home. But honestly 32 weekers have huge survival rates with little to no long term effects.


----------



## mummy3

My LO was born at 32 +3 weighing 3lb 7oz she needed cpap for 12 hours and then breathed alone. She required NG feeding for 2 weeks then bf on demand with me staying at hospital with her (so lucky to do that:cloud9:) she does need supplemnting with formula for premature infants added to some ebm to aid weight gain but feeds well. She did 2 weeks and 6 days in NICU.

We had a couple of weeks of poor weightgain but thats on the right track now. 32/33 weekers usually have no major problems in NICU, just learning to feed and grow mainly.


----------



## Macmad

Millie was born at 33 weeks and weighed 1.75kg (3.8 lbs). She breathed on her own and was feeding from a bottle after 24 hours. She was very tiny and skinny though but 4 weeks later she's 3kg and getting some fat on her!

First one in NICU and the second one is from last week. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0582.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 23









DSC_0056.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## maisiemoo

Olivia was born at 33 weeks, weighing 4lbs. She didn't need help breathing and despite have a major operation (unrelated to her prematurity) she was home by 35 weeks. She's almost a year old and as far as her consultants (and we) are conerned, she has developmentally fully caught up.


----------



## missyfemale25

Hi

My little girl was born @ 33 + 4 she weighed in at a healthy 5lb 4oz

She didnt need any help with breathing and was only in an incubator for a week and a half, she regulated her own temperature from them on. She developed jaundice which meant that she was put under a lamp (looked like she was on a sunbed and she loved it btw) and was also tubefed but after 3 weeks she was home
She is now 10 months old, and has caught right up she is on solids, sleeping through the night and is starting to show signs of walking 

I know that every baby is different but babies born at this gestation usually are absolutely fine after a stay in S.C.B.U
I wish your friend all the luck in the world
xx


----------



## heyyady

One day shy of four weeks and I have one of my little ladies home- her sister should be joining her on Tuesday!


----------



## Hotmum

Yes =) 

My was 32 weeker and 3.14 pounds, 15 inches, she still in NICU but doing great =)

every preemie is different but at this age they do good lol
Mine had some breathing problems but not major, already breathing on her own...
Usually they stay 2-5 weeks IF being preemie is the only issue

good luck Dear ! Hope everything goes fine =)


----------

